# Texjet printer error help please!!!



## Mugart (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all, I've just purchased a Texjet Polyprint - a couple of days ago. Probably worst time to do so as now my supplier is on Christmas break.

So any help would be very much appreciated.

I've had an error message come up saying call service. 
Also the little ink drop Light has turned on.

The printer looks like it's not printing with a lot of ink? Like it's running out.

I'm reading the manual and confused.

Any help would be much appreciated as I would really like to be able to print.

Thanks, trish


----------

